# FAT BOY 2010 CHALLENGE:project 40,000 miles...



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

well it's a new year and a new decade. Last year we busted the door down on the with over 900 posts and over 15,000 page views in the 2009 25,000 mile challenge by over 10k miles hitting a massive 35980.2 miles... thats going around the world almost 1 1/2 times... or going from Key West FL to Deadhorse, Alaska and back 3 times...

amazing work guys...

so it's a new year... time of resolutions and all that... we've got the fat boy challenge thread for personal challenges... last year you guys apparently laughed at my 25k miles and blew way past that... so...

i think we can do 40,000 miles this year... thats 3333.33 miles a month... thats 20 people averaging 166 miles a month... 83 miles for 40 people...

it's a little more then we pulled off last year... but being that I thought 25k was a bit pie in the sky I think we can do it 

rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, *POST IT*

if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total...


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

what are we so pose to put here.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

your MILES you ride/log... if you ride 10 miles post 

10 + whatever the total miles before you = new total


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I rode 6.2 miles today.

0 + 6.2 = 6.2 miles


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

6.2 + 15 from today

21.2 to date


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

5.9 miles today.

21.2+5.9=27.1 miles


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

Does New Year's Eve count? It was probably 2010 somewhere, right?

40k should be very feasible! Jump on the pedals! :thumbsup:


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

I will start to post as soon as I get on my bike. Today it is so cold here so it won't be any with -16C.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7.61+27.1=34.71


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

7 + 34.71 = 41.71


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

9+41.71=50.71


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

I dropped out on the last challenge after we hit the mark. All my riding for the next few months will be on my rollers in the basement.  I guess it's better than noting at all. 52 miles even the past 2 days.

50.71 + 52 = 102.71


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

102.71 + 5.0 miles in the snow = 107.71


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

107.71 + 22.0 miles on the trainer = 129.71


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

129.71 + 3.22 = 132.93


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

132.93 + 3.31 on the stationary = 136.24

90 rpm kicked my butt.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

136.24+7.89 of singletrack downtime on an on call weekend = 144.13


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

144.13 + 2.6 on the squeaky trainer = 146.73


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

146.73 + 11.2 + 5.3 = 163.23

About 2/3rds of that is trail, the balance is road.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

163.23 + 25 on the rollers = 188.23


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

188.23 + 7 = 195.23


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

195.23 + 4 (trainer) = 199.23


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

199.23 + 20.2 on some flat trails = 219.43


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

219.43+ 6.54 on my first commute/ride of the year = 225.97


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

225.97+7.66mi lunchride = 233.63


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

My lunch time ride, http://connect.garmin.com/activity/21699018
233.63+3.53=237.16


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lunch break ride*

237.16 + 5.3 = 242.46


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

242.46 + 9.8 = 252.26


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

252.26 + 5.1 = 257.36


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

*MTB ride*

257.36 + 30= 287.36


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

287.36+ 5.96 on my afternoon commute = 293.32

I'll try to post adding both commute rides


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

293.32 + 10.5 = 303.82 trainer miles


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

303.82+21.6(stationary bike)+27.86=353.28


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

353.28 + 6.25 in the dirt = 359.53


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

359.53+3.57=363.1


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

363.1 + 8.61 + 5.34 = 377.05
The last ride, the coldest I have used my bike -19Celsisus the other only about -10 Celsius


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

377.05 + 24 = 401.05


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

Oops, posted in the wrong place


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

401.05 + 5.3 = 406.35


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

406.35 + 6.2 = 412.55


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

412.55 + 12.5 on commute rides = 425.05


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

425.05 + 7.4 (on the squeaky trainer that I wore the squeak out of) = 432.45


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

432.45 + 20.0 miles on the trainer = 452.45.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

452.45 + 7.33 = 459.78


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

459.78 + 5.28 very cold road miles = 465.06


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

donalson said:


> rules... whatever you ride, post it...


I needed to go to the drugstore (can't permit the flu kicks in)

465.06+0.67=465.73

later a post adding both commutes


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

465.73+18=483.73

i sure hate riding a trainer.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

483.73 + 14.2 on the trainer = 497.93

Only 2.07 more miles and we have 500 already! I'm starting to get used to the trainer, but I am not a big fan of it at all. I finally made it all the way through Valley of the Fire State Park in Las Vegas on the Spin DVD.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

497.93 + 12.79 on commute rides = 510.72

will post my commute rides on a weekly basis from now on


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

ok I'm in for this year. I guess I could total up my GPS rides from last year and add some more miles to last years chalange.

On to this year 2 miles around the hood after work.

510.72 + 2 = 512.72


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

512.72+19.56 on the trail=532.28


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

532.28 + 8.4 = 540.68

1.35% the way there with 1.64% of the days down! I'll be FIP tomorrow at 6am... anyone else?


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

540.68 + 13.0 miles on the trainer = 553.68


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

553.68 + 60 = 613.68


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Four days off, lets see how many rides I can get in...


613.68 + 21.78 = 635.46


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

635.46 + 6.2 = 641.66


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

641.66+25.06=666.72
Weird that my mileage brings us to the number of the beast. I was going to shave off .72 miles to make it an even 666 but decided against it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

666.72 + 6.25 = 672.97


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

672.97 + 4.89 = 677.86


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

677.86 + 23.0 boring trainer miles = 700.86


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

700.86 + 25.23 two days of commute miles = 726.09


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

726.09 + 8.2 = 734.29


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

734.29 + 5.2 = 739.49


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

739.49 + 19.1 = 758.59


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

758.9+73=841.9


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

841.9+10=851.9


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

851.9 + 2.72 @ stationary bike on Thursday + 9.48 @ Santa Teresa Park (first time!) today = 864.10


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

864.1 + 7 = 871.1


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

871.1+16= 887.1


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

887.1 + 8.5 = 895.6


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

895.6 + 14.12 = 909.72


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

909.72 + 7.9 = 917.62 good ride on a familiar route, fastest time yet


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

917.62 + 2 = 919.62 rode the small loop by my place


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

919.62 + 4.32 = 923.94


----------



## mike51robo (Mar 27, 2009)

923.94 + 12.23 = 936.17


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

936.17+41.32=977.49


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

997.49 + 3.51 then OTB and dished my front wheel = a lousy way to hit1001.001


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1001.001 + 5.93 = 1006.931


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

1006.931 + 11 = 1017.931


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

1017.931 + 75 = 1092.931


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

1092.931+7.07 = 1100.00


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1100+13.10=1113.10


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1113.10 + 7.46 = 1120.56


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1120.56 + 9.33 = 1129.89


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

I forgot to check in until now. So, the total for me from 1/1 to 1/13... 46.9

1129.89 + 46.9 = 1176.79


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

1176.79 + 13 miles on the trainer = 1189.79.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1189.79+40.43=1230.22


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

1230.22+3.76+4.57=1238.55


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1238.55 + 9.35 = 1247.9


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1247.9 + 5.1 = 1253


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

*Night ride at Sokol*

1253 + 6.6 = 1259.6


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

1259.6 + 4.3 = 1263.9


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1263.9 + 5.46 = 1269.36


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

1269.36 + 27 on the trainer = 1296.36


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

1296.36 + 12.3 at Golds this week +7.65 cold miles on the trail today = 1316.31


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

1316.31 + 7.86 = 1324.17


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

*Just beat the rain*

1324.17 + 6.85 = 1331.02


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1331.02 + 5.18 = 1336.2


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

1336.2 + 13 = 1349.2


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1349.2 + 8 = 1357.2


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

1357.2 + 11.2 = 1368.4


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1368.4+34.98=1403.38


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1403.38 + 31.55 Commute miles = 1434.93


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*I'll play*

1434.93+14.9= 1449.83


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

1449.83 + 45 day off trainer miles = 1494.83


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1494.83 + 6.32 = 1501.15


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1501.15 + 12 = 1513.15


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

1513.15 + 31.25 = 1544.4


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

1544.4 + 33.68 = 1578.08


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1578.08 + 13.21 = 1591.29


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

1591.29+140=1731.29

A good three days worth of miles.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

bjeylee said:


> 1591.29+140=1731.29
> 
> A good three days worth of miles.


1731.29 + 44.6 = 1775.89


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

1775.89 + 24 = 1799.89


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

1799.89+16.19(road)+18.17(stationary)=1834.25


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

1824.35 + 110 = 1924.25

Hopefully I can finally get off the rollers and go for a ride outdoors tomorrow.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1924.25 + 7.08 = 1932.05


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

1932.05 + 23 = 1955.02


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

1955.02 + 7.37 (on 1/19) = 1962.39


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1962.39 + 5.49 = 1967.88


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

1967.88 + 20.17 = 1988.05


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Sep 11, 2009)

1988.05 + 10.57 = 1998.62


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

1998.62 + 35 = 2033.62


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2033.62 + 6.26 = 2039.88


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

2033.62 + 6.72 = 2040.34


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

2040.34 + 7.0 = 2047.34


----------



## OssoJones (Jan 24, 2010)

2047.34 + 11.0 = 2058.34


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

2058.34 + 3.27 on the stationary recumbent = 2061.61


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

2061.61 + 48.68 = 2110.29 

Finally got to ride outside for a change.


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

2110.29 + 14 = 2124.29


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2124.29 + 5.29 = 2129.58


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

2129.58 + 11.2 = 2140.78


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2140.78 + 12 = 2152.78


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2152.78 + 6.48 = 2159.26


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

2159.26+12.2 = 2171.46


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2171.46 + 20.0 = 2191.46


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

2191.46 + 28.46 = 2219.92


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2219.92 + 20.27 = 2240.19


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

2240.19+47.95=2288.14


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

2288.14 + 3.18 = 2291.32


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2291.32 + 24 = 2215.32


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

2215.32 + 114.15 = 2329.47
A lot of shorter rides, can't ride long rides when it is either very cold or snowing and incredible hard just going forward


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2329.47 + 8.29 = 2337.76


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

2337.76 + 5.5 = 2343.26


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

2343.26 + 4.2 = 2347.46


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2347.46 + 24 = 2371.46


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2371.46 + 10.02 = 2381.48


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

2381.48 + 20.2 =2401.68


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2401.68 + 6.23 = 2407.91


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2407.91 + 17.15 = 2425.06


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2425.06 + 17 = 2442.06


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2442.06 + 15.21 = 2457.27


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2457.27 + 7.93 = 2465.2


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2465.2 + 25 = 2490.2


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

2490.2+51.84=2542.04


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

2490.2 + 13.5 = 2503.7


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

2503.70 + 58 = 2561.70


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2561.70 + 9.57 = 2571.27


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2571.27 + 5.13 = 2576.4


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2576.4 + 21 = 2597.4


----------



## OssoJones (Jan 24, 2010)

2597.4 + 12 = 2609.4


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*plus*

2609.4+5.33 = 2614.73


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2614.73 + 15.39 = 2630.12


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2630.12 + 15 spinning = 2645.12


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

2645.12 + 14 = 2659.12


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

I was looking at the numbers...in order to reach our goal of 40,000 miles from where we are right now we will have to average 112 miles/day for the rest of the year. There are 30 who have posted rides so far so that works out to just under 4 miles/person/day. Weather and schedules are going to make it difficult...but let's get some riding in every chance we get! 40,000 here we come!


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

2659.12 + 67.5 = 2726.62

Sorry, haven't posted in a couple weeks. But this is what I've accumulated in my log. Weather has been uncooperative so I'm lacking.

2/3


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

2726.62 + 7.63 = 2734.25

Night ride at Sokol.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

2734.25 + 27 = 2761.25


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

2761.25 + 5.69 = 2766.94


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

2766.94+43.59=2810.53


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

2810.53 + 506 = 3316.35


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3316.35 + 11.38 = 3327.73


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

3327.73 + 22 = 3349.73


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

3349.73 + 16.45 = 3366.18


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

3366.18 + 3.3 = 3369.38


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3369.38 + 18 = 3387.38


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

3387.38 + 6 = 3393.38


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

3393.38 + 26 = 3419.38


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

3419.38 + 5.16 = 3424.54


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking at the thread and how it flows, and I've found a problem.
There are a bunch of posts (some of them mine) that don't fit into the math totals. In the past I've used the red "post reply" button at the top of the thread, and that seems to screw things up. I think our grand total is higher than what the thread reflects. 

A second question I have is did "3 tons of fun" missplace a decimal point? I'm not trying to call you out, just seems like alot of mileage (13+ per day)


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

oops double post.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

oops again, triple post


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I'm bored, can't watch the game on DVR untill the kids go to bed at 7, plus I'm neurotic....
I added up all the mileage and got a total of:

*3651.66 as of Feb 7th*

We were 200+ miles short of the true total.

3651.66 + 9.65 (my mileage today) = 3661.31

it seems that I'm the only idiot that can't seem to figure out how to do this right....
To not screw things up *DON'T USE THE RED "POST REPLY BUTTON"[B] use the quick reply box at the bottom of the thread, or you'll suffer the same fate as I.*


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3661.31 + 2 with the kids = 3663.31


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*a couple more*

3663.31+5.02= 3668.33


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

3668.33 + 20 = 3688.33


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3688.33 + 6.45 = 3694.78


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

3694.78 + 7 = 3701.78


----------



## adman_1 (Jan 25, 2005)

3701.78 + 46.47 = 3748.25


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

3748.25 + 6.46 = 3754.71


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

3754.71 + 22 = 3776.71


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

first good ride of the new season today.
8 miles.

3776.71 + 8 = 3784.71


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

3784.71 + 8.09 = 3792.8


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

3792.8 + 30 = 3822.8


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

3822.80 + 96 = 3918.80


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

3918.8 + 17.0 = 3935.80


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

3935.8 + 7.0 = 3942.8


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

3942.8 + 15.58 = 3958.38


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

3958.38 + 9.69 = 3968.07

yay for Friday!


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

3968.07 + 42 wintery trainer miles = 4010.07


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

4010.07 + 10.65 trainer miles ( damn snow ) = 4020.72


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4020.72 + 2 when my daughter got her new bike = 4022.72


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

4022.72 + 2 = 4024.72


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

4024.72+11.92 = 4036.64


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

4036.64 + 23.40 = 4060.04


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4060.04 + 10 = 4070.04


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4070.04 + 50 presidents day trainer miles = 4120.04


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

4120.04 + 13 = 4133.04


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4133.04 + 9.75 = 4142.79


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

4142.79 + 44.5 = 4187.29


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

4187.29 + 17.5 = 4204.79


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

4204.79 + 5.33 = 4210.12


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

4210.12 + 6 = 4216.12


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4216.12 + 25 = 4241.12


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4241.12 + 25 more on the trainer = 4266.41


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4266.41 + 8.73 = 4275.14

wishin' I had a trainer on these on call weeks.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

4275.14 + 10.36 = 4285.50 road biking after work


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

*fatguys ride too*

hey can any one get in on this? cuz i think i can put some miles up there too.....


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

fatguy1 said:


> hey can any one get in on this? cuz i think i can put some miles up there too.....


if you're a Clyde post up your miles added to the last person's miles.:thumbsup:


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4285.50 + 8.5 = 4294.0


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

4294.0 + 62.33 = 4356.33


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4356.33 + 22 = 4378.33


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Sep 11, 2009)

4378.33+11.51=4389.84


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

4389.33 + 7.05 (2/19) = 4396.38 + 7.69 (2/20) = 4404.07


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

4404.07+55.61=4459.68


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

4459.68+8.6= 4468.28


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

4468.28 + 62.18 = 4530.46


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

4530.46 + 14.5 = 4544.96

...rocky trail, very sore now. worth it.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4544.96 + 19 = 4563.96


----------



## Chad5080 (Jul 13, 2008)

4563.96+ 49.35 stationary miles = 4613.31


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

4613.31+10.8=4624.11


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4624.11 + 24 = 4648.11


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

4648.11 + 9.2 = 4657.31


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

4657.11 + 68 = 4725.11


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4725.11 + 6.3 = 4721.41


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

4721.41 + 18 = 4739.41


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4739.41 + 11.8 = 4751.21


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

4751.21 + 9.5 (2/21) = 4760.71


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4760.71 + 13 = 4773.71


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

4773.71 +14.8 =4788.15


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

4788.15+27.67=4815.82


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

4815.82 + 43.1 over the last couple of weeks = 4858.92


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

4858.92 + 11.87 = 4870.79


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4870.79+ 35 = 4905.79


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

4905.79 + 12.63 = 4918.42


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

4918.42 + 6.6 = 4925.02

We had a late start (5pm). The 6.6 was at Lake Georgetown and a workin man's 6.6 miles. Rough and rocky but good to get out on the trail today.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

4925.02 + 18 = 4943.02


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

4943.02+21.6= 4964.62


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

4964.62 + 81.65 = 5046.27


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

5046.27 + 13 = 5059.27


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

5059.27 + 28 = 5087.27


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5087.27 = 16 = 5103.27


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

5103.17 + 11.73 = 5114.90


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

5114.90 + 5.25 = 5120.15


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5120.15 + 22 = 5142.15


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

5142.15+41.13=5183.28


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5183.28 + 18 = 5201.28


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

5201.28 + 6.18 = 5207.46


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

5207.46 + 5.75 = 5213.21


----------



## BBCorvette18Punk (Feb 28, 2010)

5213.21 + 4.3 = 5217.51


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

5217.51+7.5 (hill repeats at HOL over 2 days) = 5225.01

wait til the weather improves I'll be banking some serious miles.
Also my roadie comes next week. Miles will be a plenty


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

5225.01 + 9.10 = 5234.11


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

5234.11+39.33=5273.44


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

5273.44+17.89= 5291.33


----------



## BBCorvette18Punk (Feb 28, 2010)

5291.33 + 3.5 = 5294.83


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

5294.83 + 6.6 = 5301.43


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

5301.43 + 100.53 = 5401.96


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5401.96 + 22.5 = 5424.46


----------



## t.kyosev (Oct 1, 2009)

5424.46 + 27.2 = 5451.66


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

5451.66 + 12 = 5463.66


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

5463.66 + 16.7 (Saturday) = 5480.3
5480.3 + 5.15 (Sunday) = 5485.45


----------



## BBCorvette18Punk (Feb 28, 2010)

5485.45 + 6.04 = 5491.49


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5491.49 + 22 = 5513.49


----------



## BBCorvette18Punk (Feb 28, 2010)

5513.49 + 4.96 = 5518.45


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5518.45 + 19 = 5537.45


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5537.45 + 25 = 5562.45


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

5562.45 + 140 = 5702.45


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

5702.45 + 16 = 5718.45


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

5562.45+24.68=5587.13


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Did 30 this afternoon.

5587.13 +30 = 5617.13


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

5617.13 + 11 = 5628.13


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Been a couple of weeks since my last update.

5628.13 + 153.8 = 5781.93


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

looks like we added a 5 there 

5781.93 + 8.5 = 5709.43


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

BigE610 said:


> looks like we added a 5 there
> 
> 5781.93 + 8.5 = 5709.43


Just picked up my new roadie.
Nice break in ride. Expect plenty of mileage from me now :thumbsup:

5709.43 + 36.88 = 5746.31


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

5746.31 + 9.22 = 5754.53


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

5754.53 + 6 = 5760.53


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

5760.53 + 10.2 = 5770.55 from my first triathlon today


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

5770.55 + 38 not-so-lazy sunday miles = 5808.55

(Congrats on completing your first tri biggoofy1!)


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice weekend to ride in Minnesota!! 

5808.55 + 117 miles Sat+Sun= 5925.55


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

5925.55 + 29.4 = 5954.95


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Sunny and gorgeous in Austin

5954.95 + 14.8 = 5970.75


----------



## Chad5080 (Jul 13, 2008)

5970.75 + 39.34 = 6010.09


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6010.09 + 17.8 = 6027.89


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

6027.89+22.11=6050


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

6050 + 10 = 6060 

i got talked into a ride after my tri and man was i sore but we had fun


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6060+10.88 (damn was it windy) = 6070.88


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6070.88+25.5=6096.38 (windy yesterday 2.5 mph difference!)


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

6096.38 + 5.42 @ Santa Teresa + 4.58 @ Russian Ridge + 3 x Spin Class (figure ~7 mi per) = 6127.38


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

6127.38 + 42 day off miles = 6169.38


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6169.38 +18.9 = 6189.28


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6189.28 + 19.2 = 6208.48


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

6208.48 + 22.15 = 6230.63


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

6230.63 + 20.3 = *6250.93*
Snowpack is going to $#!+ here. First bike ride of the season.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

6250.93 + 5.25 = 6256.18


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6256.18 + 18.1 = 6274.28


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

6274.28 + 8.0 =6282.28


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6282.28 +21.56 = 6304.84


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

6304.84+49.84=6354.68


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

6354.68 + 12 = 6366.68


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

6366.68 + 33.25 = 6399.93 early morning road ride then hit the trails for a few


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

6399.93 + 7.26 (3/18) = 6407.19 + 7.57 (3/20) = 6414.76


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

57+6414.76= 6471.76


----------



## AntagonistHero (Mar 18, 2010)

6471.76 + 4.6 (3/14) + 5.0 (3/17) = 6481.36


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

for a while there work was crushing me - made time to ride this am...

6481.36 + 30.0 = 6511.36


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

6511.36 + 23 = 6534.36


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

6534.36+59.22=6593.58


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

6593.58+73= 6666.58 :madmax:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

6666.58 :devil: : + 27.1 = 6693.68 rft:


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

6693.68 + 95.8 = 6789.48


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

6789.48 + 82.28 = 6871.76


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Do road miles count?

EDIT:
Holy crap! If trainer miles count I probably have at least 500 miles from that alone...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

6871.76 + 25.67 = 6897.43


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

any miles u pedal count 

6897.43 + 5 = 6902.43 roadie ride before work


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

OK! Got the rules... I'm in!

Logged road rides that I've done in the last few weeks
30+40+23+43.5=136.5

Trainer rides yeasterday and today:
16.2 +11.0=27.2

6902.43+136.5+27.2=7066.13


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7066.13 + 32.4 = 7098.53


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

7098.53+11.5=7110.03


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

7110.03 + 10.65 = 7120.68 quick after work road ride


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7120.68 + 31.5 = 7152.18


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

7152.18+25+6+6+6+20+12+25+18=7270.18

jumping in late and putting up my miles for the year in one post i probably have ridden more, but i cant think of all of it at the moment.


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

7270.18 + 7.48 = 7277.66


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7277.66 + 8.24 = 7285.9


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

7285.9 +28=7313.9


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

7313.9 + 16.3 trainer miles=7330.2


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7330.2 + 18.43 = 7348.63


----------



## brauap (Mar 24, 2010)

7348.63 + 10.2 = 7358.83


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7358.83 + 19.4 = 7378.23 Ride cut short: being shot at!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

7378.23 + 16 = 7394.23


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

7394.23+55.56=7449.79


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

7449.79 + 57.4=7507.19


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7507.19 + 25.1 = 7532.29


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

Gravel Road miles!! First Century of the year!! Awesome and brutal on the legs.  


7532.29 + 109.1= 7641.39


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7641.39 + 35.33 = 7676.72


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

7676.72 + 39.3= 7716.02


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

7716.02 + 10.45 = 7726.47


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

7726.47+ 9.75+ 14.5 = 7750.72


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

7750.72 + 103.86 = 7854.58


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

7854.58 + 15.4 = 7869.98


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

7869.98+16.26 (lunch time trainer miles) = 7886.24


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

7886.24 +12.1 = 7898.34


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

7898.34 + 31.14 = 7929.48


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

7929.48 + 11.75 = 7941.23


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

7941.23+55.63=7996.86


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

7996.86+15.80=8012.66 Trainer (1/2 interval+1/2 85% MHR)


----------



## 94M400 (Aug 25, 2008)

8012.66 + 17.25 on the trails (12 flat, 5.25 single trak) = 8029.91


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

8029.91 + 8.65 = 8038.56 + 7.64 = 8046.20


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8046.20 + 30.5 = 8076.7


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

8076.7 + 24.7 = 8101.4


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

8101.4+27.11= 8128.51


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

8128.5+17.01=8145.51 (trainer miles @ 80-90% MHR)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8145.51 + 19.1 = 8164.61


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

8164.61+25.65=8190.26


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8190.26 + 6 = 8196.26


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8196.26 + 30.1 = 8226.36


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

8226.36 + 13.5 = 8239.86


----------



## zero0000 (Aug 16, 2004)

8239.86 + 34.79 = 8274.65

A commute with some extra miles thrown in because it was a nice day...

Also - first time poster, long time lurker. Hi all...


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

8274.65 + 35.75 = 8310.4

we're getting it done.

keep up the good work guys.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

8310.4+21.86=8332.26 (80-85% MRH trainer miles)


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

8332.26 + 25 = 8357.26


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8357.26 + 25 = 8382.26 Be nice not to ride into 15-20 angled winds out AND back for a change.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8382.26 + 22 = 8406.26


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

8406.26 + 16.64 = 8422.9


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

8422.9 + 21 = 8443.9


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

8443.9 + 23.75 = 8467.65


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

8467.65+14.5+19.1+26.4+4.5 = 8532.15


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

9.14 + 8532.15 = 8541.29

been slacking pretty bad... weather was to nice to pass up a ride so made a quick road ride... with the weather and time change I'm planning to start riding to work a few days a week...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8541.29 + 28.6 = 8569.89


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8569.89 + 7 = 8576.89


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

8576.89 + 122.47 = 8699.36


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

8699.36 + 6 = 8706.36


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

8699.36 + 8.65 = 8708.01


----------



## mhmacw (Mar 16, 2010)

8699.36 + 34= 8733.36


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

8733.36 + 16.4 = 8749.76


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8749.76 + 32.6 = 8782.36 These last 20 pounds are tough.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

8782.36 + 2.1 = 8784.46

I decided to go for a little ride tonight since I was getting anxious. At physical therapy today they had me on the bike for 5 minutes, so I figured I was alright to go out. I was definitely wrong. Knee is definitely not happy with me anymore.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

8784.46 + 22 = 8806.46


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

8806.46+17.1=8823.17 (yesterday afternoon on trainer)


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

8823.17 + 10.09 = 8833.26 (today's shortened due to work trainer ride)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

8833.26 +18.6 = 8851.86 25-30 gusts higher! I thought the last 5 rides were windy!


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

8851.86 + 166.9 = 9018.76


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

9018.76 + 26.17 = 9044.93

yea, 25mph winds yesterday with gusts over 40 and 12mph with 25 gusts today... not been my favorite riding days.. gotta love Tucson in the afternoon


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

9044.93 + 23 = 9067.93


----------



## fauzt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

9067.93 + 10 = 9077.93


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

9077.93+30.03=9107.96 (After work road mile ~1000ft climbing)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

9107.96 + 30.12 = 9138.08


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

9138.08 + 23 = 9161.08


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

9161.08+17.45=9178.53 (lunch time "recovery" trainer miles)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

9178.53 +0.47 = 9179.00 Serviced both bikes and test rode them but didn't get my ride in.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

9179 + 8 = 9187

a few miles around the hood.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

9187+14.90=9201.9 (lunch time trainer intervals...)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

9201.9 +18.5 = 9220.4


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

9220.4 + 20.04 = 9240.44


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

9240.44 + 50 = 9290.44


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

9290.44 + 12.40 = 9302.84


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

9302.84 + 45.04 = 9347.88


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

9347.88 +21.3 = 9369.18


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

9369.18 + 7 = 9376.18


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

9376.18 + 11.5 = 9387.68


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

9387.68 + 133.6 = 9521.28

105 was yesterday in Red Wing MN. Brutally awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## DmacBmac (Sep 28, 2006)

9521.28 + 20.5 = 9541.78


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

9541.78 + a 3.5 mile rid my 9 year old begged for = 9445.28


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

9445.28 + 20 boring trainer miles = 9465.28


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

9465.28 + 30.1 = 9495.38 (vacation roadie ride in charleston. funny only about 40 ft elevation gain, but wind in your face in every direction)


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

9495.38+16.91=9512.29 (Lunch time trainer cardio burn)


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

9512.29 + 17 = 9529.29


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

9529.29 + 127.42 = 9656.71


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

9656.71 + 22.63 = 9679.34


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

9679.34 + 17 = 9696.34


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

4-3 12.62 mi; 4-10 36.6 mi; 4-13 14.46 mi

9696.34 + 12.62 + 36.6 + 14.46 = 9760.02


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

9760.02 + 82.9 = 9842.92


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

9842.92 +38.0 = 9880.92


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

9880.92 + 22.24 = 9903.16


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

9903.16 + 25 = 9928.16


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

9928.16 + 17 = 9945.16


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

9945.16+39.74=9984.9


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

9984.9+16.91=10001.81 (lunch time train cardio burn 723)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

10001.81 + 10.5 = 10012.31


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

10012.31+ 41.08 (for the week) = 10053.39


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

10053.39 + 16.2 = 10069.59

Over 25% of goal with 28.5% of the year gone, BUT it was one LOUSY winter for riding in many places. Should see the halfway point well before July 1.


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

10069.59 + 10.15 = 10079.74


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

10079.74 + 30.1 = 10109.84


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

10109.84 + 22.23 = 10132.07

Weather's improving most places (well, not here  ) but the roadies been hauled out and I'm doing a couple events so.. mileage should be increasing anyway from here... despite the temps doing the same.


----------



## Chad5080 (Jul 13, 2008)

10,132.07 + 127.1= 10259.17 

miles from March and halfway through April, commuting to school and mountain biking


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

10,259.17 + 14.78 = 10,273.95


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

10273.95 + 43.86 =10317.81


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

10317.81 + 46 rainy trainer miles = 10363.81


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

10317.81 + 11.20 = 10329.01


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

10329.01+21.53 trainer yesterday+ 12 mountain today=10362.54


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

10362.54 + 20 = 10382.54


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

10382.54 + another 3.5 with my daughter = 10386.04


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

10386.04 + 14 = 10400.04


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

10400.04 + 17 = 10417.04


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

10417.04 + 43.5 = 10460.34

Mileage will increase with the weather improvement and training for New Mexico Trip Memorial Day Weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

10460.34 + 30.24 = 10490.58


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

10490.58 + 24 = 10514.58


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

10514.58+15.50=10529.58 (trainer miles)


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

10529.58 + 6 = 10535.58


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

10535.58 + 33.43 = 10569.01


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

10569.01 + 18 = 10587.01


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

10587.01 + 68.03 = 10655.04


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

10655.04 + 17 = 10672.04


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

10672.04 + 18.42 (two rides) = 10690.46


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

10690.46 + 5.4 = 10695.86


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

10695.86 + 5 videotaping lights = 10700.86


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

10700.86 + 12 = 10712.86


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

10712.86 + 31 (3 rides) = 10733.86


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

10733.86 +19.1 = 10752.96


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

10752.96 + 23 = 10775.96


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

10775.96 + 332.09 = 11108.05

Rides since late January. Mostly with tires with spikes and as cold as -20C but now more normal tires and a lot warmer.


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

11108.05 + 4.54 + 7.76 + 7.57 = 11127.92


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

11127.92 + 11.11= 11139.03


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saw this, have left over 301 miles since January, so I will just logs last nights ride.


12.3+11139.03=11,151.33


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

11151.33 + 8 = 11159.33


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

11159.33 +19 = 11178.33


----------



## TallBikeMike (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Ya'll, just found this, just started commuting to college(once a week for now) will post!


11178.33+24.3=11202.63


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

11202.63 + 79.54 = 11282.17


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

11282.17 + 17 = 11299.17


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

11299.17 + 52 = 11351.17

Season total so far training for my first race. Will keep more up to date from now one


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

11351.17+ 14= 11365.17


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

11365.17 + 206.1 = 11571.27

A lot of miles on the road bike in the past week.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

11571.27+16.88 (Fri. Trainer) + 17.0 (Fabulous Mountain miles!)=11605.15


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

11605.15+70.13=11675.28
4-26


----------



## Bodeen (Oct 24, 2009)

11675.28+54 = 11729.28


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

11729.28+13.90=11743.18 (ouch! Trainer miles with a set of power intervals at the front!)


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

11743.18 + 15 = 11758.18


----------



## Little John (Apr 26, 2010)

11758.18 + 60 = 11818.18

(Winner of The Most 1s And 8s Award?)


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

11818.18 + 23 = 11841.18


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

11841.18+12.86=11854.04


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

11854.04 +10 = 11864.04


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Did a roadie marathon today in the wind.

11864.04 +26.41 = 11890.45


----------



## Little John (Apr 26, 2010)

11890.45 + 14 = 11904.45


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

11904.45 + 25 = 11929.45


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

11929.45+10.7=11,940.15


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

11,940.25 + 12.74 +10.10 + 6.57 = 11,969.66


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

11,969.66 + 9 = 11,979.66


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

11,979.66 + 15.02 = 11,994.68 (lunch time trainer miles)


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

11,994.68 + 5 x 7.00 spin class + 2.00 stationary + 11.58 Skyline OSPs + 7.53 Russian Ridge = 12050.79


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

12050.79 + 23 = 12073.79


----------



## sladams1 (Apr 13, 2010)

12073.79 + 8.2 first couple rides = 12081.99


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

12081.99+ 8.64 (hill training) = 12090.63

Roadie tonight, but it sure is windy in Ausitn today, will post up tomorrow.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

12090.63 + 74.15 = 12164.78


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

12164.78 + 16.49 = 12,181.27 (lunch time trainer miles)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

12,181.27 + 6 in commute = 12,187.27


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

12,187.27 + 8.05 = 12,195.32


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

12,195.32 + 13 = 12,208.32


----------



## TallBikeMike (Apr 20, 2010)

12208.32+24.2=12232.52


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

12232.52 + 9.62 very windy dirt miles.. = 12242.14


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Double header yesterday...

12242.14 + 19.1 roadie (25+ mph, sucked) + 8 urban on the MTB. = 12269.24


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

12269.24 + 6 = 12275.24 Note: 45 degrees both ways into 20-30 mph with gust above that, pushing large wide load (besides a very upright me, I mean) on commuter: Should count for 2 X. It was at least twicw the workout.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

12275.24 + 31.8 = 12307.04 (climbing road work)


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

12307.04 + 37.24 = 12344.28


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

12344.28 + 37.53 (four rides) = 12381.81


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

12381.81 +15.2 = 12397.01


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

12,397.01 + 12.74 = 12,409.75


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

12409.75+81.2=12490.95
5/2


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

12490.95 + 16.5 = 12506.95 (Mountain bike mostly single track moderately technical)


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

12506.95 + 28.1 = 12535.05
just downloaded my last 4 rides from the GPS.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

12535.05 + 15.8 = 12550.85


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

12550.85+15.81=12566.66 (trainer recovery miles yesterday...)


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

12566.66+15 = 12581.66

My first race! 10 mile singletrack, plus 5 for a trail run 2 days before.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

12581.66 + 128.1 = 12709.76


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

12709.76+17.13=12726.89 (lunch time trainer miles high-cadence)


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

12726.89+17.64=12744.53 (lunch time trainer miles high-cadence)


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

12744.53+11.37=12,755.9


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

12755.9 + 5.71 + 10.53 = 12,772.14


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

12,772.14 + 29.21 = 12,082.35

I've been slackin'


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

12,082.35 + 40.1 = 12,122.45 Over my first 1000 this year.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Mileage fixed to dysfunction's typo... 

12841.45+15.97=12857.42 (lunch time trainer intervals)


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

12857.42 + 19.55 = 12876.79


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

12876.79 + 7.52 = 12884.31


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

12884.31 + 4.5 = 12888.81


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

12888.81 + 49.13 = 12937.94


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

12937.94+16.80=125954.74 (lunch time trainer miles)


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

125954.74 + 5.9 = 125960.64


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

12, 960.64 + 11.81 = 12972.45

93 degrees, ugh!


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

12972.45 + 19.04 = 12991.49

90+ here in Austin, but a dip in the pool before and after was nice and welcomed.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

12972.45 + 8.8 = 12981.25 

90 here in sunny wilmington,nc


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

12981.25 + 43.01 pleasantly partly cloudy and sub 90º miles = 13024.26

Sorry for the typo


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

13024.26+31.25=13055.51 (>1700' of ascent! Ouch! Especially the 15-16% section)


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

13055.51 + 50.21 = 14051.72


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14051.72 + 7.6 = 14059.32


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

14059.32 + 21 = 14080.32 (On track to smoke target by 30%)


----------



## syf350 (May 4, 2010)

hope n00bs are allowed. picked up my bike today and first "get acclimated" ride was 3.2 :cheers:

14080.32+3.2=14083.52


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

14080.32 + 5 = 14085.32


----------



## syf350 (May 4, 2010)

so does someone go through and fix the mistakes?


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

13,142.52 + 7.32 = 13,149.84

I think we skipped 1000 miles a few posts back!


----------



## TallBikeMike (Apr 20, 2010)

AusMTB Orienteer said:


> 13055.51 + 50.21 = 14051.72


"Aussie Exchange Rate Applied" lol

13,149.84+72.6=13,222.44


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

13,222.44+22.15=13,244.59 (morning trainer recovery ride)


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

trkyshootr said:


> 13,142.52 + 7.32 = 13,149.84
> 
> I think we skipped 1000 miles a few posts back!


13,149.84+26.78=13,176.62


----------



## rescue6 (Dec 11, 2007)

auto said:


> 13,149.84+26.78=13,176.62


13,176.62 + 42.2= 13,218.82


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

13,218.82 + 5 = 13,223.82


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

13223.82 + 14.54 = 13238.27


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

i don't have a good count on what i have done thusfar but i'm good for atleast 500 miles so far this year. too sad it should be more

13238.27+500=13738.27


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

13738.27 + 71.96 = 13810.23


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

13810.23+15.41=13,825.64 (lunch time trainer miles)


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

13,825.64 + 5 = 13,830.64 ( lunch time ride on the trails )


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

13830.64 + the best kind of 3 miles there is (with the kids) = 13833.64


----------



## fishindaddy (May 12, 2010)

13833.64 + 27 = 13860.64


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

13860.64 + 15 = 13875.64


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

13875.64 + 8.6 = 13892.84


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

13892.84 + 9.5 (hills, hills, hills) = 13902.35


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

13902.35 + 8 = 13,910.35 a ride to remember my best friend my yellow lab sandy who i had to put down today after 14 amazing years


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

13,910.35 + 10.17 = 13,920.52


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

13920.52 + 16 = 13936.52


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

13936.52 + 27.02 = 13963.54


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

13963.54+15.1=13978.64 (lunch time trainer miles)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

13978.64 +6 commute +20 before storm = 14004.64


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14004.64 + 13 windy lunch roadie + 6.5 urban = 14024.14


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

14024.14+63.63=14087.77
5/14


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

14087.77 + 4.95 = 14092.72


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14092.72 + 10 = 14102.72


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

14102.72 + 53 = 14155.72


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

14155.72 + 10.17 = 14165.89


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

It's been a-while since I've posted any miles,but have been keeping track...

14165.89 + 492.6 = 14658.49


----------



## fishindaddy (May 12, 2010)

14658.49 + 5 = 14663.49 only got in 5 before I took a tree in the left shoulder and got to test my helmet.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14663.49 + 28 = 14691.49


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

14,691.49 + 18.2 = 14,709.69


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14709.69 + 17 = 14726.69


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

14726.69 +39.86 =14766.55


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

14766.55+17.57+16.61=14800.73 (trainer rides! No time for real bike:-( )


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14800.73 + 18 = 14818.73


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

BantamSLK said:


> 14800.73 + 18 = 14818.73


Short ride, rain

14818.73+4.09=14,822.82


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

14,822.82 + 9.79 + 5 = *14837.61*

10 mile on the road plus a short trail ride from last week that I forgot to post up... no job right now so good time to spend some time pedaling before going to pick up the lil un from pre-school 

we're just a little behind schedule for meeting our 40k mile goal for the year... but then again I seem to recall starting the year slowly last year also... (just looked and we're almost 2k miles over what we did last year at this same point) so at this rate we'll nail our goals ...

keep up the good work and keep pedaling


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

14,837.61 + 7 = 14,844.61


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

14,844.61 + 24 = 14868.61


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

14709.69 + 8.74 = 14718.43


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14718.43 + 16 = 14734.43


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

14734.43 + 25.37 = 14759.80


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

14918.72 (corrected miles) + 24 = 14942.72

wind's up, but temps are low.. only low 90's... not for long though!


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

14734.43 + 11.7 = 14745.50


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

trkyshootr said:


> 14734.43 + 11.7 = 14745.50


Dude, you keep dropping mileage..

14942.72 (previous total)+ 11.7(your mileage) = 14954.42


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14954.42 + 12 = 14966.42


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

14966.42 + 30.34 = 14996.76


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

14996.76 + 24 = 15020.76


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

14.2 this last Monday. My GF's son bought a new ht with his graduation money. So we rode trails, pavement, etc to get it broke in.

15020.76 + 14.2 = 15034.96

Zero


----------



## fishindaddy (May 12, 2010)

15034.96 + 4.2 = 15039.16

First ride since the crash. Short and sweet.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

15039.16 + 28.8 = 15,067.96 im out for a few days though had a hard crash and really messed up my neck and shoulder


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

15067.96 + 7 = 15074.96


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

15074.96 + 36 (test ride) = 15110.96


----------



## fishindaddy (May 12, 2010)

15110.96 + 10.04 = 15121


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

15121 + 4.2 commute +33.3 = 15158.5 OFF for weather & weird health issue crazy BP


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> 15121 + 4.2 commute +33.3 = 15158.5 OFF for weather & weird health issue crazy BP


15158.5+25.02 (2 rides)=15,183.52


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

15,183.52 + 7 = 15,190.52 I lied went for a night ride with a good buddy


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

15190.52 + 17 = 15207.52


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

15207.52 + 1.21 + 7.25 + 3.85 = 15219.83


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

15219.83 +10.50 +19.05 = 15249.38


----------



## MadAfrikan (May 24, 2010)

rode 15 miles yesterday to end my first week/first day of the challenge.

new total for group: 13892.84 + 15 = 13907.84

MA


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

13907.84 + 96.38 = 14004.22

Wow! That's almost exactly 10 times my total miles for the year. I break 1400 and put us over 14000. Right on!


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

14004.22 + 18 = 14022.22


----------



## MadAfrikan (May 24, 2010)

gents i think the order got messed up somehow. might even be my fault as i think i added my miles to an earlier post.

but i think we short changed ourselves today. so i took the last 2 entries after mine (3 entries with mine included) and added then together for what should make of the REAL TOTAL.

eokerholm had added the latest total of: 15249.38
if i add my entries and the 2 entries after mine i come up with: 129.38.

15249.38 + 129.38 = 15378.38


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

14022.22+ 48 = 14070.22


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

14,070.22 + 30.56 = 14,100.78


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

15456.94 corrected miles + my 17 = 15473.94


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

15473.94+114=15587.94


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

15587.94 + 16 = 15603.94


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

15603.94 + 19.6 = 15623.54


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

15,623.54 + 8.2 = 15,631.74


----------



## MadAfrikan (May 24, 2010)

15,631.74 + 7 = 15,638.74


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

15638.74 + 9.89 = 15648.63


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

15648.63 + 11.65 = 15660.28


----------



## MadAfrikan (May 24, 2010)

15660.28 + 7 = 15667.28


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

15667.28+118.1= 15785.38
5/26


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

In light of the error found last week, I'll tke this time to remind everyone:
make sure you are usng the large quick reply box at the bottom of the screen, under the most recent post. If you use either of the blue quote buttons inside the the most recent post, things get screwed up.
Thank you, 
Bobby Brady hall monitor rant over


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

15785.38 + 15 (lunch ride) = 15800.38


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

15800.38 + 18 = 15818.38


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

15818.38 + 22.08 = 15840.38


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

15840.38+88.14=15928.52 (5 trainer rides... got to get on a real bike!)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

15928.52 + 31.8 + 18.2= 15978.52


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

15978.52 + 21.51 = 16000.03


----------



## MattH1972 (Apr 4, 2010)

16000.03 + 110.1 = 16110.13

110.1 since I got my bike a month ago.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

16110.13 + 13 = 16123.13


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

16123.13 + 11.04 (I hate trainers) = 16134.17


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

16134.17 + 20 = 16154.17


----------



## 3 tons o' fun (Feb 5, 2010)

16154.17 + 10.07 + 12.74 = 16176.98


----------



## rap831 (May 12, 2010)

16176.98+27.5+2.5=16206.98


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

16206.98 + 3.1 = 16210.08


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

16210.08+20+57.18=16287.26 (mountain/road yesterday, road today)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

16287.26 + 23.5 = 16310.76


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

16310.76 + 24 = 16,334.76


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

16334.76 + 27.51 = 16362.27


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

16362.27 + 83.42 (5 day trip to New Mexico) = 16445.69


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

16362.27 + 13.44 = 16,375.71


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

16,375.71+10= 16,385.71


----------



## MadAfrikan (May 24, 2010)

en3chix said:


> 16,375.71+10= 16,385.71


16,385.71+38= 16,423.71

doing 50 miles a week on the low end. working up to 100 per week by the end of july.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

16423.71 + 19.02 = 16442.73


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

16442.73+14.5+14.6=16471.83 (intervals on trainer)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

16471.83 +27.4 = 16499.23


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

16499.23 + 41.71=16540.94 (road miles ~1200ft climbing)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

16540.94 + 47.61 = 16588.55


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

16588.55 + 289 = 16877.55 

This yr total so far. 

Can i add my wifes miles also or does she need to become a member?


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

16877.55 + 387.7 = 17265.25

It's been a few weeks since I've added my miles.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

bobbykeller.

you can add your wife's miles if she's a clyde.... and I'm not asking if she is.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

17265.25 + 13.5 = 17278.75


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

17278.75 + 7.5 = 17286.25 

So what is the size requirements for a woman to be involved in this?


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

17286.25 + 8.5 (Birmingham's Bump n Grind) = 17294.75


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

bobbykeller said:


> 17278.75 + 7.5 = 17286.25
> 
> So what is the size requirements for a woman to be involved in this?


I think Athena's start at 150


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

17294.75+45.01=17339.76 (road ~1400ft climbing)


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

17339.76 + 14 = 17353.76


----------



## MadAfrikan (May 24, 2010)

17353.76 + 15 = 17368.76


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

17368.76 + 23.53 = 17392.29


----------



## Little John (Apr 26, 2010)

17392.29 + 14.8 + 28.6 + 4.2 = 17439.89


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

17439.89 + 66 = 17,505.89 Tour de Cure NC was a blast now if only i wasnt hurt and could have rode the second day!!!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

17505.89 + 5.9 = 17511.79


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

17511.79 + 16 = 17527.79


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

17,527.79 + 9.51 = 17537.30


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

17537.30 + 12 = 17549.30


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

17549.30 + 25.50 = 17574.8

I hear I would have seen a bear on my ride had I done it yesterday. :skep:


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

dysfunction said:


> 17549.30 + 25.50 = 17574.8
> 
> I hear I would have seen a bear on my ride had I done it yesterday. :skep:


A bare what? Oh spelling! 

Be careful out there. A momma bear and her cub would be a very bad surprise! 

17574.8 + 14.01=17588.81 (trainer miles, hill intervals)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

17588.81 + 14.5 = *17603.31*

near 15 mile out and back road ride in the middle of the day... mid 90*... i gota stop doing that and go out earlier... and i'm so out of shape its just sad ... but fun ride.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

17603.31 + 16 = 17619.31


----------



## Little John (Apr 26, 2010)

17619.31 + 13.8 = 17619.31


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

17619.31 + 6 = 17625.31


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Houston we have a problem...

Little john forgot to give us credit for his miles
17619.31+13.8=*17633.11*

So en3chix 17633.11+6=17639.11

Plus my 140.97 (over a few days) equals

*17780.08*
6/10


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

17780.08 + 14.75=17794.83 (more painful intervals. Heart attack or progress which ever comes first!  )


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

17794.83 + 9.1 = 17803.93


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

17803.93 + 17 = 17820.93


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

17820.93 + 25.53 = 17846.46

No bears, but we did almost hit a javelina and had some nasty winds.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

17846.46 + 66.83 (windy, windy, windy with 2,649 of gain)= 17913.29


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

17913.29 + 33 = 17946.29


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

17946.29+45.98+64.37=18056.64 (road 3000ft and 1000 ft climbing)


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

18,056.64 + 23.1 = 18,079.74


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

18079.74 + 12 = 18091.74


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

18091.74 + 40 = 18131.74

Random rides this past month


----------



## rap831 (May 12, 2010)

18131.74 + 12.5 = 18144.24


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

18144.24 + 27.69 = 18171.93


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

dysfunction said:


> 18144.24 + 27.69 = 18171.93


18171.93+36.67=18,208.6


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

18208.6 + 15 = 18223.6


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

18223.6 + 27.52 = 18251.12


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

18251.12 * 100.0 = 18351.12


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

18351.12 + 7 = 18358.12


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

18358.12 + 18 = 18376.12


----------



## 79Birdman (Sep 19, 2009)

My first post in this thread, this is a cool idea. I'll continue to post more miles.

18376.12 + 26 = 18402.12


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

18,402.12 + 18.7 = 18,420.82


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

18420.82 + 16 = 18436.82


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

18436.82 + 8 = 18444.82


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

18444.82 + 23.51 = 18468.33


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

18468.33 + 14.51=18482.84 (Trainer miles - 241 intervals)


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

18482.84 + 6 = 18488.84


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

18488.84 + 52.11 = 18540.95


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

18482.84 + 8 = 18490.84


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

18490.84 + 7.69 = 18498.53


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

18556.64 + 17.49 =18574.13


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

18574.13 + 28 = 18602.13


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

18602.13 + 13 = 18615.13


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

18615.13 + 11.75 = 18626.88


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

18,626.88 + 14 = 18,640.88


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

18,640.88 + 23.5 = 18,664.38


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

18664.38 + 44 = 18708.38

left too late, started to get too hot to pull a usual long ride. I hate summer.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

It is summer again, and I've neglected this forum for too long. However, I have not neglected the important part. My last update I had around 800 miles, back when the other summer ended and the 25k countdown was over.

My new habit has recently reminded me to add my new miles to this counter, when a decimal point on my speedometer disappeared, and I remembered the last time I reset it!!

I hope it counts, as my miles are from late winter, spring AND summer.

Without further adieu, I'm glad to be back, and your new counter is:

18708.38 + 1008.6 = *19716.98*

Now to look up the manual on how to reset the miles again, hah.

Happy trails.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

19716.98 + 13 = 19729.98


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

19729.98 + 20 = 19749.98 (Been off with allergy.asthma/step throat/summer cold. Dang, but it's good to be back!)


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

19747.95
+20 (14 road, Six Single Track
+6 (Single Track)
+4 (Single Track)
+8 (Single Track)

19787.98


Last weeks riding... I will post this week after its done.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

19787.98 + 17 = 19804.98


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

19804.98 + 34.19 = 19839.17


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

19839.17 + 7 = 19846.7


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

19846.7 + 17.4 = 19864.1 Come on boys! 20,000 by 06/30! We can do it.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

19864.1 + 16 = 19880.1


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

19880.1 + 24.07 = 19904.17 I'm thinking hitting 20,000 by 01 July will be no problem.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

19904.17 + 8 = 19912.17


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

19912.17 + 6.57 =19918.74


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

19918.74 + 27.19 = 19945.93


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

19945.93 + 30 = 19975.93 So another 25 or more tomorow and we're over halfway!


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

19975.93 + 6= 19981.93

I swear I am going to when it gets closer ride the exact amount so my post is 20k  Don't beat me to it.


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

19981.93 + 10.52 = 19992.45


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

19992.45 + 27.31 = 20019.76


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

20019.76 + 35.5 = 20055.26


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

20,055.26 + 20.5 = 20,075.76


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

20,075.76 + 14.7 = 20,090.46


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

20,090.46 + 11.1 = 20101.56


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

20101.56 + 12.4 = 20113.96


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

20113.96 + 29.14 = 20143.1


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

20143.1 + 7= 20150.1


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I haven't submitted miles before, but I think I can put in what I have done so far this year. This is road and dirt miles.

20150.1 + 1125.5 = 21,275.6


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

21,275.6 + 19.1 = 21294.7


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

21294.7 + 9.55 = 21304.25


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

21304.25 + 50.1 = 21354.35


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

21,354.35 + 38.7 =21,393.05 at FATS!!!!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

21393.05 + 27.26 = 21420.31


----------



## kholmes (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Guys..new poster here, but since I'm a Clyde (6'7" 255lbs), I figured I'd throw in some miles on here...So since I'm a little late, I'm going to add all the miles I've ridden year to date also, rounding down just to be fair (5mi/day for 5 days a week for 4 weeks a month for 4 months...400 and that's a super low estimate!) 

21420.31+ 400 = 21820.31


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

21820.31 + 31.29 = 21851.60 (trainer miles 241 intervals)


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

21851.60 + 6 = 21857.60


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

21851.6 + 20.0 = 21871.6


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

21871.6 + 36.6 = 21908.2


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

21908.2 + 6 = 61914.2


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

61914.2 + 11.1 = 61925.3


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

21925.3 (corrected miles) + 27.28 = 21952.58


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

21,952.58 + 9.0 = 21,961.58


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

21,961.58 + 20.8 = 21,982.38


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

21982.28 + 1.2 = 21983.48


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

21983.48 + 27.36 = 22010.84


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

22010.84 + 2.4 (went to a new trail today, it sucked) = 22013.24


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

22013.24 + 36.6 = 22049.84


----------



## en3chix (May 14, 2009)

22049.84 + 7 = 22056.84


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

22056.84 + 9.13 = 22065.97

Finally, adding again after two weeks without a working computer.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

22065.97 + 29.94 = 22095.93 (I got out for road riding after work today! Yes!!!)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

22095.93 + 29.30 = 22125.23


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

22125.23 + 8.8 = 22134.03


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

22134.03 + 9 = 22143.03


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

22143.03 + 11.40=22154.43 (lunch time trainer miles-legs not fully recovered from last night's ride, climbing tomorrow morning! )


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

22,154.43 + 11 = 22,165.43


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

22154.43 + 11.02 = 22165.45


----------



## kholmes (Jun 23, 2010)

22165.45 + 15= 22180.45


----------



## phraxmap (Jun 26, 2010)

22180.45 + 4.17 = 22184.62

My first contribution!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

22184.62+46.19=22230.81 Road miles with 2900ft of climbing.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

22,230.81 + 11.1 = 22,241.91


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

22241.91 + 11 = 22252.91

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

22252.91+10=22263.91 Mtb

22263.91+8=22271.91 Mtb


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

22,271.91 + 15.0 = 22,286.91

Happy Fourth!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

22286.91 + 27.17 = 22314.08

Enjoy your Fourth!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

22314.08 +19.6 = 22333.68 Enjoyed my Fourth ride very much! Bright tailights added the Rocket's Red Glare, too!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

22333.68 + 55.17 = 22388.85


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

donalson said:


> rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, *POST IT*.


Rules clarification. 
Started in 03/2008 at 5' 11" 250 lbs, down to 210 by 09/08 and for most of 2009, was back to 220 coming out of the snow storms of January & February, 2010, when miles dropped off compared to 2009. Now at <205. Headed to 185-190, I think (hint of six pack is as far as I go). So, I hope to lose my Clyde status in the next month, with luck. Do I bow out, or does the Clyde status at the start keep me eligible? And yes, the last 20 pounds have been slow, but they seem to be coming off finally.

PS: almost 1300 miles so far, with both snows and allergies taking me off the road, was over 2000 this time last year.


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

22388.85 + 7.38 = 22396.23


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

22396.23 + 36.58=22432.81 (road-3362ft of climbing)


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

22432.81 + 11.46 = 22444.27


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

22444.27 + 20.6 = 22464.87


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

22464.87+15.76= 22480.63 (lunch time trainer high cadence)


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

22480.63
+8
+5
= 22493.63


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

22493.63 + 36.3 = 22529.93


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

22,529.93 + 6.5 = 22,536.43


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

22,536.43 + 14.0 = 22,550.43


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

22,536.43 + 120 = 22,656.43

Big update, commuter miles and 2 races.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

22,656.43 + 21 = 22,677.43

I haven't done many miles lately.

Only one ride in June.  Two so far in July.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

22677.43 + 27.08 = 22704.51

feh, two flats in 400m cut my ride just a tad short this morning


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

22704.51 + 15.56 + 11.5 = 22731.57


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

22731.57 + 227.77 = 22959.34 

Adding mileage from June. 

@ brianmc - I think you keep counting it for this years Clyde challenge, but others may have different opinions. I'm in the same boat. Another month and I won't be a Clyde!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

shockfinder said:


> brianmc - I think you keep counting it for this years Clyde challenge, but others may have different opinions. I'm in the same boat. Another month and I won't be a Clyde!


Congrats on your approaching sub 200 weigh-in.

Since our goal is also weight loss and fitness, it seems to me if you are a Clyde at the start, you qualify till Dec 31.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

22959.34 +29.05=22988.39 (flat recovery road ride. Untrued my rear on crappy county trails... Grrrr....)

Good job BrianMc! I ope to join you. I expect it'll take 2-3 months for me... 200 now but since I'm 6'5" I think the loss rate will slow soon.

EDIT: Damn computer dropped some keys and typos!!! It should have read:


Good job BrianMc! I hope to join you. I expect it'll take 2-3 months for me... 220 now but since I'm 6'5" I think the loss rate will slow soon.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

22988.39 + 27.29 = 23015.68

good job on dropping the clyde pack guys   I'm planning on being there with ya by el tour this november.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> good job on dropping the clyde pack guys  I'm planning on being there with ya by el tour this november.


Suggestion: Since not everyones' weight goals are or should be sub 200, each should note the miles at which goal weight or a major milestone like 25 or 50 pounds lost or 225, 250, 275 whatever weight is reached. No brag, jus'fac'! Each achievement shoud be noted for its own sake and because it is an incentive for those with goals coming along, to keep at it. Thanks for the cheers on the approach. Now to post that weight goal or less.

23015.68 +19.6 = 23025.28 87-89 * F 16.5 mph main 13.4 mile route. Two sprint/climbs at 90-95%. Mostly at 75-80% max HR.

Nice bike complement from pedestrian on the last few miles for my 30 year old updated to 2008-10 bike! He was enough younger than me to be a teen when the frame was new! I mean I like it, but it sure warms the heart that others like the results of the revamp/recycle too.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

23,025.28 + 7 = 23,032.28

congrats BrianMc - and while hopefully the scale does not declare it again, you'll always be a clyde to us!


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

23032.28 + 36.3 = 23068.58


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

23068.58 + 32.21 = 23100.79


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

23100.79 +19.6 = 23120.39


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

23120.39 + 25.1 = 23145.49


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

23145.49 + 42.05=23187.54 (road miles with 4537 feet of climbing Ouch! some between 15% and 20%)


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

23,187.54 + 13.6 = 23,201.14


----------



## snowride2 (Jul 8, 2010)

510.72 + 30 =540.12 Beach in Alaska


----------



## snowride2 (Jul 8, 2010)

sorry 23,201.14+30= 23,231.14 on beach in Alaska


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

23231.14 + 427.3 = 23658.44


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

23658.44 + 42.55 = 23700.99


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

23700.99 + 56.07=23757.06 (road miles - 1446ft climbing)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

23757.06 + 35.7 = 23792.76


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

23792.76 + 29.94 = 23822.7

Visited Tennessee and got three rides in three days on my new Red Barn wheelset. Awesome.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

23822.7 + 30.35 = 23853.05


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

23853.05 + 2.4 = 23855.29


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

23855.29 + 36.6 = 23891.89


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

23891.89 + 36.6 (yes this is a different one from yesterday) = 23928.49


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

23928.49+30.34=23958.83 (road miles with 126ft of climbing)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

23958.83 + 30.38 = 23989.21


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

23989.21 + 11.0 + 6.5 + 20.2 = 24026.91 (yesterday, am, pm)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

24026.91 + 30.38 = 24057.29


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

24057.29 + 30.2 = 24087.49 (got it in before it got hot (over 90 * F, 32 C). Funny my warm up and cool down were FASTER that the actual ride. I hate wind.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

24087.49+ 15.48=24102.97 (lunch time trainer miles high cadence)


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

24102.97 + 62 = 24164.97 (couple of mountain rides)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

24164.97 + 27.86 = 24192.83


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

24192.83 + 45 = 24237.83


----------



## Kempo-Craig (Jul 14, 2010)

Jan 1 to date --

Stationary - 1189 + 24237.83 = 25426.83

Road - 960 + 25426.83 = 26386.83

MTB - 343.1 + 26386.83 = *26729.93*


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

26,729.93 + 6.1 = 26,736.03


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

26,736.03 + 8.53 = 26,744.56 7-14-10 Mtb


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

26744.56 + 33.52 = 26778.08


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

26778.08 + 27.3 = 26805.38


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

26805.38+37.53+11.0+7.0+32.13=26893.04 (2 road rides 4K climbing, one mountain ride, one ride with the kids)


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

26,893.04 + 6.7 = 26,899.74


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

26,899.74 +25.0 = 26924.74


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

26924.74 + 36.6 = 26961.34


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

26961.34 + 8.90 = 26970.24


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

26970.24 + 18.34 = 26988.58


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

26988.58 + 24 = 27012.58


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

27012.58 + 6.68 = 27019.26


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

27,019.26 + 11.4 = 27,030.66


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

27,030.66 + 17.7 = 27,048.36


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

27,048.36 + 7.6 = 27,055.96


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

27,055.96 + 42.3 + 12.5 = 27,110.76


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

27110.76 + 7.03 = 27117.79


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

27117.79 + 7.76 = 27125.55


(Gotcha by 3/4 miles Hayes  )


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

27125.55 + 16.7 = 27142.25


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

I've altered my training ride from a Life Cycle to a spin machine. I've done this because I can properly do intervals on a spin machine. I just came back and my legs are beat from 45min of intervals! Way more trashed than I've been able to do on a Life Cycle. I'm too big and the Life Cycle doesn't have enough inertia to properly crank out low cadence high output needed for the kind of hill training I want to do.

I can put a perceived effort for mileage or not include it since there's no way to quantitatively document the "ride". What say you people?


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

27142.25 + 36.6 = 27178.85


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

27178.85 + 7.69 = 27186.54


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

27186.54+ 36.6 = 27223.14


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

27223.14 + 36.6 = 27259.74


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

27259.74 + 13 = 27271.74


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

i have alteast 100 more to add

27271.74+100=27371.74


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

27371.74 + 36.6 = 27408.34


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

27408.34 + 8.83 = 27,417.17


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

27,417.17 +35.4 = 27452.57


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

27452.57 + 7.41 = 27459.98


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

27 459.98 + 884.41 = 28 344.49
not posted for months but still riding.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

28,344.49 + 8.9 = 28,353.39


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

28353.39 + 12.4 = 28365.43


----------



## Thick (Jul 24, 2010)

This is all I can report truthfully.
28365.43+1536.00 =29901.43.
I know I've logged at least 500 more miles this year but I've swapped computers and bikes around and that's what I've got on this latest one.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

29901.43 + 13.5 = 29914.93


----------



## usedcarzz (Aug 2, 2010)

29914.93 + 133=30047.93


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

30047.93 + 9.6 = 30056.99


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

30056.99 + 8.36 = 30065.35


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

30065.35 + 50 = 30115.35


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

30115.35 + 1.6 = 30116.95


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

30116.95 + 36.6 + 36.6 = 30190.15


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

2 months after my last ride following heel spur surgery, I'm back in the saddle, slowly.
Get to ride in my aircast boot for now, but it's good to be rolling again.

30190.15 + 8.5 = 30198.65

Did we ever fix all the mileage issues in June? Sorry if I and/or others posted or quoted in the wrong section, but didn't want the mileage to go unnoticed.

Will be ramping the mileage back up and promise to get it to 100+ miles a week here shortly.
Erik


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

we are at 30198.65

that was using the post reply button, guess I need to use Quick Reply instead.....


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

30198.65 + 52.83 = 30251.48


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

30251.48 + 25.02 (three rides) = 30276.50


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

30276.50 + 9 = 30.295.50


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

30295.50 + 36.6 = 30332.1


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

30,332.1 + 13.7 = 30,345.8

felt good to get on my bike again after over a week off thanks to a busy week at work


----------



## Thick (Jul 24, 2010)

30,345.8 +170 = 30,515.8. Misreported mileage by 100 miles last week and rode 70 since last post.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

30,515.8 +30 =30545.8


----------



## TeaTwoSugars (Jul 17, 2010)

30,545.8 + 8.1 = 30,503.9


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

30,553.9 + 12.8 = 30,566.7


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

30566.7 + 36.6 = 30603.3


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

30603.3 + 9.03 = 30612.33


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30612.33 + 8 = 30620.33


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

30,620.33 + 10.0 = 30,630.33


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

30,630.33 + 19.03 = 30,649.36


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

30649.36 + 36.6 = 30685.96


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

30685.96 + 13 = 30698.96


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

30698.96 + 9.45 = 30708.41


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

30708.41 + 59.17 = 30767.58


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

30767.58 + 36.2= 30803.78 (6 to market at humidex >100 = soggy)


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 16, 2010)

30803.78 + 15.56 + 11.55 + 15.45 + 13.58 + 12.04 + 8.01 + 12.93 + 9.77 + 12.74 + 12.76 + 12.77 + 21.39 + 21.01 + 12.02 = 30995.36


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

30,995.36 + 15.1 = 31,010.46

everything broke today. shoe. hanger. tube. luckily the body is only banged and bruised and not also broken.


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

30995.36 + 126.5 = 31121.86


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

31121.86 + 412 = 31533.86

My wife's totals for the year.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

31533.86 + 30 = 31563.86 On track for about 45,000 miles by 12-31. Keep riding!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

31563.86 + 8.5 = 31572.36


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Rode 4 miles on Saturday
Rode 5.6 miles on Sunday
9.6 Miles total

31572.36 + 9.6 = 31581.96


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

31581.96 + 21.17 = 31603.13

hrm, first ride in almost a month... vacation was good though


----------



## TeaTwoSugars (Jul 17, 2010)

31,603.13 + 7.6 = 31,610.73


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

31,610.73 + 10.2 = 31,620.93


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

31,620.93+100.00=31,720.93


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm back in action following a 2 month break since heel spur surgery (no walking no nothing! :madman: ) Will be awhile until I can ride dirt, but i'm ready to log some road miles when I can.

44.3 1st Road Ride 
+12.4 Mtn Bike Urban
56.7

31,720.93 + 56.7 = 31777.63


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

31777.63 + 15.8 = 31793.43


----------



## .andreas (Jun 7, 2010)

I rode 12.39 miles today on my bmx bike. Boy am I tired.
31793.43+12.39=31805.82


----------



## Kempo-Craig (Jul 14, 2010)

Since my last post -

Road Bike - 310 
Mountain Bike - 44
Stationary Bike - 143.4
Total - 497.4

Pevious Grand Total - 31805.82

*Current Grand Total - 32303.22*


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

32303.22 + 287.41 = 32590.63


----------



## camit34 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm just getting started here so I don't have much to add yet but...

32590.63 + 6.2 = 32596.83


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

32,596.83 + 10.03 = 32,606.86


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

32606.86 + 50.07 = 32656.93


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

32656.93 + 38.8 = 32695.73


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

32695.73 + 6.1 = 32701.83


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

32701.83 + 10.21 = 32712.04


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

32712.04 + 28.70 = 32740.74


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Saturday rode to Greens Lick in Bent Creek (you should look it up)

32740.74 + 10 = 32750.74


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

32750.74 + 26.5 + 16.8 = 32794.04


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

32794.04 + 17.8 = 32811.84


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

32811.84 + 19.5=32831.34


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

32831.34 + 32 =32863.34


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

32863.34 + 9.6 = 32869.94


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

32869.94 + 30.34 = 32900.28


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

32900.28 + 7.35 = 32907.63


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

32,907.63 + 8.3 = 32,915.93


----------



## Thick (Jul 24, 2010)

32,915.93 + 141 = 33,056.93


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

32900.28 + 7 = 32907.28


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

32907.28 + 77.5 = 32984.78


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

32,984.78 + 5.4 = 32,990.18


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

HEY!!!

THE COUNT IS OFF.

I didn't try and fix it because I think Donaldson is the mod for this. 


We are really close to the goal and I know we are going to make it.

I wonder how may time this has happened? Who wants to fix it?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've fixed it a few times so far. No big deal.. cept it always seems to happen with the same people 

Anyway...

corrected milage 33146.83 + 30.38 = 33177.21


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33,177.21 + 12.7 = 33,189.91


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

33,177.21 + 43.2 = 33220.41

Mine and my wife's miles together.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

dysfunction said:


> I've fixed it a few times so far. No big deal.. cept it always seems to happen with the same people
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> corrected milage 33146.83 + 30.38 = 33177.21


Did you get Thick's 141 miles?


Thick said:


> 32,915.93 + 141 = 33,056.93


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

*Stupid Question: *What is the best way to not get indented postings?
I thought those were only when you hit quote/reply.

The indents are what throw us off. I know I've done a few. 
Edit - I just did and I hit post reply...WTF? Does quick reply not do the indents?
I either follow the link to the thread from the email (I subscribed) and I'm hitting the post reply button on the bottom left of the last page when posting miles.

Going to do at least 100 miles this weekend on my roadie. Doctor hasn't cleared me to the trail yet following surgery.

*seeing the last mileage posted at 33177.21......
33177.21 + 29.7 = 33206.91*
Make sure Thick gets his 141 in. I didn't fix the total, but wanted to make sure.

Erik


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

now hitting quick reply, after coming in from Main thread, going to last page, scrolling to bottom......that seemed to work better


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

eokerholm said:


> now hitting quick reply, after coming in from Main thread, going to last page, scrolling to bottom......that seemed to work better


so to keep it on the left....

seeing the last mileage posted at 33177.21......
33177.21 + 29.7 = 33206.91

Make sure Thick gets his 141 in. I didn't fix the total, but wanted to make sure.

Jesus....that was an edit from a left aligned post....freaking annoying and total BS....


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

32900.28 + 8.5 + 50.2 = 32958.98


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

33206.91 + 10.86 = 33217.77


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

correction from above....

33217.77+ 43.2 = 33260.97


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

33260.97 + 25.4 = 33286.37


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I went through and readded all the miles posted from post 901 on (including Thicks, which I did get the first time, but excepting the second 29.7 post from eokerholm)

33400.97 + my 30.24 from this morning = 33431.21


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33,431.21 + 17.5 + 9.3 + 3.1 = 33,461.11


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

33461.11 + 31.5 = 33492.61


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

33492.61+32 on Sunday (that made 100 total for the weekend!) = *33524.61*


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

33492.61+30.7 = 33555.31


----------



## mhmacw (Mar 16, 2010)

recent trip to oregon i spent 13 days in the woods and traveled as many trails and roads as i could near and in crater lake national park. what a thrill. i reset my speedo approx. 25 miles into it as i noticed i was set for 700c instead of 26 inch. total after reset 428.67 miles. i also lost 25.5 lbs

33555.31 + 428.67 = 33983.98


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

33983.98 + 9.8 = 33993.78


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

33,993.78 + 7.1 = 34,000.88


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Fixing Brian's above (I got skipped)

34,000.88 + 32 (fix) + 20.88 (roadie spin) = *34053.76*

edit...WTF...what is up with the indents? it's not consistent with where you post and where it shows up.....


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

eokerholm said:


> Fixing Brian's above (I got skipped)
> 
> 34,000.88 + 32 (fix) + 20.88 (roadie spin) = *34053.76*
> 
> edit...WTF...what is up with the indents? it's not consistent with where you post and where it shows up.....


Dunno about indents.

Looks like I must have opened the thread to post and got called away. When I came back I didn't refresh before posting so missed your post. Sorry.

34053.76 + 19.24 = 34073.00 Down to 200 pounds after tonights ride. 205 headed out (supper) was 250 when I started this 225 this spring, but food intolerances and getting proper nutrition instead food I couldn't digest right has been part of my answer. We'll see in the morning what my real weight is. Got another 5, 10, maybe 15 pounds to go before I see abs.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

34073.00 + 21.18 = 34094.18

Hate it when I wake up late and have to cut a ride short.


----------



## Thick (Jul 24, 2010)

34094.18 +49 = 34143.18


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

34143.18 + 7.4 = 34150.58


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

34150.58 + 10.40 = 34160.98


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

34,160.98 + 10.8 = 34,171.78


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

34,171.78 + 23.0 = 34,194.78 Windy! Rode 42-17 UP the hill with 25 pounds of cargo not straining but 42-26 DOWN it empty and working hard to hold that!
Sat:
34,194.78 +30.8 = 34,225.58


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

34,225.58 + 20.4 = 34,245.98


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

34,245.98 + 30.5 = 34,276.48


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

34,276.48 + 19.2 = 34295.68


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

34295.68 + 43.26 = 34338.94


----------



## porfiry (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my first post, a good time to throw in the 60 I've done in the past 10 days or so.

34338.94 + 60 = 34398.94


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

Just saw this thread, 34398.94 +121.06 (last 10 days) 34,520


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

34,520 + 50 = 34,570

2 Commutes and some trail riding.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

34,570.00 + 14.0 = 34,584.00


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

34584.00 + 27.17 = 34611.17


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

34611.17 + 3 + 42 = 34656.17


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

34611.17 + 5.94 = 34617.11


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

34617.11 + 10.04 = 34627.15


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

34,627.15 + 6.2 = 34,633.35


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

34,633.35 + 4.81= 34,638.16


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

34638.16+32.66 = 34670.82


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

34670.82 + 41.85 = 34712.67


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

34,712.67 + 27.0 + 26.3 = 34,765.97


----------



## porfiry (Sep 6, 2010)

34765.97 + 59 = 34824.97


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

34824.97 + 6 +41.03 = 34872.00 Windy!


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

34872.00 + 43 (2 roadie rides) = 34915


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn the INDENTS!!!! (I hit post reply)

we're at *34915*


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

34915 + 9.3 = 34924.3


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

34924.3 + 32.56 = 34956.86


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

34956.86 + 65 = 35021.86


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

3 months 12 days and under 5,000 miles to go.

By April 12, 3 months and twelve days since beginning the challenge we were over 9,000.

I think we can we beat 45,000 by Dec 31 because a lot more have joined the party. I have a Century Saturday more training tomorrow so my miles are increasing.


----------



## aaalllen (Aug 18, 2010)

35021.86 + 22.4 = 35044.26


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

This is pretty cool of everyone to do this. Too bad I'm well under the Clyde mark (170lbs), or I'd add another 500 miles to the total.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

35044.26 + 29.11 = 35073.37


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

35073.37 + 31 = 35110.37


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

35110.37 + 2.5 = 35112.87


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

35112.87 + 10.5 = 35123.37


----------



## TeaTwoSugars (Jul 17, 2010)

35123.27 + 6.2 = 35129.57


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

35129.57 + 11.8 = 35141.37


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

35141.37 + 6.2 = 35147.57


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

35147.57 + 32.70 = 35180.27


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

35180.27 + 6 = 35186.27


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

35,186.27 + 10.5 = 35,196.77


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

35,196.77 + 57 = 35,253.77


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

35253.77 + 48.82 = 35302.59


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

35302.59 + 17.5 = 35320.09


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

35320.09 + 403.96 = 35724.05

9/20


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

ajmelin Love the Mackenzie Brothers!

35724.05 + 30.8 = 35754.85


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

35754.85 + 21.21 unmotivated miles = 35776.06


----------



## Thick (Jul 24, 2010)

35776.06 + 104 = 35880.06


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

35880.06 + 15.28 = 35895.84, back from the dead.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 6.6 = 35902.44


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

I gotta say....almost 2 years to the day since I started this type of thread, I'm glad to see you guys are keeping it real.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

35902.44 + 32.76 = 35935.2


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

35935.2 + 27.29 = 35962.49


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

35962.49+ 17.8 = 35980.29

Oops forgot the errand runs!

35980.29 + 9 = 35989.29


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

35989.29 + 6.3 = 35995.59


----------



## maxgs (Sep 17, 2010)

35995.59 + 19.16 = 36014.75

Breaking in new mtn bike on the bijou trails


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

=36014.75 + 16.33 = 36031.08


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

36031.08 + 58.7 = 36089.78

I've been out of town for about three weeks with no riding, but had a good weekend.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

36089.78 + 52.15 = 36141.93

My mileage this week will suck, knees all swollen after it 'popped' today. Feh.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Getting close!

36141.93+19.5= 36161.43

weather is perfect but the daylight is fading in Austin. Getting dark around 7:20pm. Gonna have to bust out the night lights soon for the after work ride.
Especially after stupidass Daylight Savings.

I'll have to amp up the miles on the weekend. Also when I get cleared out of my aircast I'll be back on the trail, so will need to make up with roadie miles.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

36,161.43 + 10.1 = 36,171.53


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

36 171.53 + 700.58 = 36 872.11
Have not been adding my rides here as regular as I would want to. Here is for the last month or so. Mostly it has been on roads for me


----------



## porfiry (Sep 6, 2010)

36872.11 + 42 = 36914.11


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

porfiry said:


> 36872.11 + 42 = 36914.11


+ 18.74 = 36932.85


----------



## SC Eric (Jul 2, 2010)

36932.85+140=37073.45
I've put 140 this month, 1st post so I'm catching up.


----------



## porfiry (Sep 6, 2010)

37073.45 + 26 = 37099.45


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

37099.45 + 8 + 30.8 = 37138.25


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37138.25 + 19 = 37157.25

will sneak in another ride Sun AM for 26


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

37157.25 + 6 = 37163.25 (To market and back in 20+ mph winds felt like ridin up a 10% grade on way in, and of course it dies down some for the return.)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

37163.25 + 64.22 happily pain free miles = 37227.47

Really glad I took the week off and let it recover, as frustrating as it was to do nothing.


----------



## porfiry (Sep 6, 2010)

37227.47 + 47 = 37274.47

feeling pretty good about doing 90 miles between last Sunday and today...best week ever :thumbsup:


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

37274.47 + 8.75 + 3.56 + 6.54 = 37,293.32


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37293.32 + 19.14 = 37312.46


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

37,312.46 + 36.5 = 37,348.96


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

orangedog said:


> 37,312.46 + 36.5 = 37,348.96


*+ 7.5 = 37356.46*


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

37356.46 + 18.9 = 37376.36


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

37376.36 + 10.78 = 37387.14


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37387.14 + 16.14 = 37403.28


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

37403.28 + 28.62 = 37431.9


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

37431.9+ 19.5 = 37451.4


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

37451.4 + 21.03 = 37472.43


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

37472.43 + 21.16 = 37493.59


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37493.59 + 16.34 = 37509.93

My first ride, boot free. Actually had my bike shoe one, first time since Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## twixter22 (Oct 1, 2010)

well ive started late on this but if this can count i have ridden 412.6 miles since may when i got back into riding. 
soo....
37509.93 + 412.6 = 37922.57 miles.
and if im allowed to do this i shall keep posting on a regular basis


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

37922.57 + 8.9 =37931.47


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37931.47 + 43.27 = 37974.74


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

37,947.74 + 11.5 = 37,959.24


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

sxr-racer said:


> 37,947.74 + 11.5 = 37,959.24


Yo, SXR you transposed the 7 & 4.....
was 37974.74


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Bikini clad women can mess your math up!
so we had:

37974.74 +11.5 = 37986.24 from sxr-racer

37986.24 + 2 + 30.8 = 38,019.04 Closing in on it...


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

BrianMc said:


> Bikini clad women can mess your math up!
> so we had:
> 
> 37974.74 +11.5 = 37986.24 from sxr-racer
> ...


+ 9.81 =* 38028.85*


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

eokerholm said:


> Yo, SXR you transposed the 7 & 4.....
> was 37974.74


oops........

And I called myself double checking it.

Sorry Guys.

Should not have been scratching my nutz and trying to type at the same time!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

38028.85 + 21.53 = 38050.38


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

38,050.38 + 21 + 16 + 30 = 38,117.38 (spent a few days in Moab)


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

17.74 + 38,117.38 = 38,135.12


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

38,135.12 + 11.2 = 38,146.32


----------



## kenny fluke (Apr 17, 2010)

38,146.32 + 15 = 38,161.32


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

38,161.32+ 11.5 = 38,172.82


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

38,172.82 + 33 = 38202.82


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

38202.82 + 34.50 = 38237.32


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

38237.32 +76.09 = 38313.41


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

16.85 + 38237.32 = 38,254.17


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

38254.17 + 16.24 = 38,370.41


----------



## Jllaclair (Sep 14, 2003)

89 rides 1,262.38 with one ride the GPS screwed up missed 100 miles... so real total from connect.garmin.com from January to yesterday is 1362.38 gives total 39,732.79


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

39,732.79 + 11.46 = *39,744.25*


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

39,744.25 + 21.03 + 12 = *39,777.28*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

BrianMc said:


> 39,744.25 + 21.03 + 12 = *39,777.28*


39,777.28 + 16.36 = *39,793.64*


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

39,793.64 + 8 = *39,801.64* Less than 1/2 of 1 percent to reach goal!


----------



## twixter22 (Oct 1, 2010)

39,801.64 + 5 = 39.806.64
soo close guys!!!!! get riding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny fluke (Apr 17, 2010)

39,801.64+50 since last post = 39,851.64


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

39,851.64 + 49.2 = 39900.84


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Oops. Looks like kenny fluke didn't pick up twixter22's 5 miles. 

So new total: 39905.84

But somebody check my math.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mgreene said:


> Oops. Looks like ...So new total: 39905.84. But somebody check my math.


Yeah. If two post almost the same time, it can happen.

39905.84 + 7 +20.78 = *39,933.62* Almost there....should be a done deal by Monday! Maybe by this time tomorrow.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

39933.62 + 44.4 roadie = 39978.02

Dang so close. More mileage Sunday, but we should be over by then.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

39978.02 + 23.23 = 40001.25

woot!

and I still have a century coming up next month, and the weathers finally getting good for riding too.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

40001.25 + 6 + 30.8 = *40,038.05* Now that the 40 K is put to bed two months and a week early, let's try for twice around the globe at the equator by the end of the year!

24901.55 miles x 2 = 49803.1 If we can manage our average rate for the 295 days up til now, from now until Dec 31, we can do it! A bit more and 50,000!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

40,038.05 + 76.54 = 40114.59


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

40,114.59 + 16.0 = 40,130.59


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

40,130.59 + 30.4 + 6 = *40,166.99*


----------



## brandonplowe (Oct 25, 2010)

40,166.99 + 22.4 = 40,189.39


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

40189.39 + 23.20 = 40212.59


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

40,212.59 + 6 = *40,218.59*


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

40,218.59 + 500.48 = 40,719.07

Back in the fold and recording my mileage from August and September. Will start recording my weight again. Ready to get out of clyde status!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

40,719.07 + 16 = 40,735.07 Keep bouncing around 200- 208. Need more miles to break 200 and stay. Speaking of miles, anyone else holding back? We could use the miles to hit the twice around the world mark!


----------



## brandonplowe (Oct 25, 2010)

40,735.07 + 15.8 = 40750.87


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

40750.87 + 114.52 = 40865.39


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

40865.39 + 120.6 for Erik = 40985.99


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

40,985.99 + 679.275 = 41,665.265


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

weighing in at 215 most of year. Now that I have busted ribs going on 3 weeks, I'm up to 225 and have lots of time to peruse bike forums. lol.

in an effort to meet the new goal and a bit more of 50,000 miles I submit my data for the eyar:

59 rides @ 701.02 miles.

41,665.27 + 701.02= *42,366.29*


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

42,366.29+150ish=42,516.29


----------



## porfiry (Sep 6, 2010)

42516.29 + 121.15 = 42637.44


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

42637.44 + 26.51 = 42663.95


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

42663.95 + 54.7 = 42,728.65


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

42,728.65 + 112 = 42,830.65


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

42,830.65 + 31.8 = 42,862.45


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

+16.3 = 42,878.75


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

42,878.75 + 30.24 = 42908.99


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

42908.99 + 26.4 = 42,935.39


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

42,935.39 + 17.89 =42,953.28


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

42,953.28 + another 26.4 = 42,979.68


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

42,979.68 + 15 = 42,994.68


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

42994.68 + 9.68 = 43004.36


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

43004.36 + 23.24 = 43027.6


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

29.94 miles today, so *43057.54*.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43057.54 + 30.36 = 43087.90

thread is getting finicky again. Annoying!

gotta access in linear mode only....
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582689&mode=linear


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

43087.90 + 26.31 = 43114.21


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43114.21 + 11 + 11 + 19.5 = 43155.71 a little under the pace to hit 50,000 but close.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

43155.71 + 16.8 = 43171.71


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43171.71 + 22.8 = 43194.51


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

43194.51 + 26.31 = 43220.82


----------



## aaalllen (Aug 18, 2010)

43220.82 + 42 = 43262.82


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

43262.82 + 73.17 = 43335.99


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,335.99 + 26.4 = 43,362.39


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43,362.39 + 25.0 = 43,387.39


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

43387.39 + 26.22 = 43413.61


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43413.61+ 30.4 = 43,444.01

Need some more lurkers and/or closet clydesdales and athenas to post up mileage or we won't make the 49811 or whatever to get around the equator.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,444.01 + 21.16 + 36.34 = 43,501.51


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

What's wrong with this picture? Where are all the miles????

43,501.51 + 10.3= 43,511.81

More today and tomorrow but they're trail miles not roadie....
SHould post up 150+ next weekend


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I crashed hard last weekend during el tour. so.. I'll add the miles I know for sure and be done till I can ride again... which will be a while.

43511.81 + 30 = 43541.81


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43541.81 + 5.85 = 43,547.66

City Park in Austin. Tougher than it looks.

Should have a trail vs roadie multiplier


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

43,547.66 + 5 = 43,552.66


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, new to this thread. I did 12 miles Friday and 5.2 today so 17.2

43,552.66 + 17.2 =43,569.86


Oh and I weigh 246


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,569.86 + 8 = 43577.86 would have gotten more but my seat rail broke at mile 4. Had to walk, ride gingerly out....augh!

InvestorofMercy post up your mileage for the year if you got it


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

43,577.86 + 5.3 + 13.4 = 43,596.38


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,596.38 + 11.86 = 43,608.24


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43,608.24 +6 = 43614.24


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

Seriously? The last update was TWO DAYS ago? C'mon fatties - get out there and ride. Ha ha.

43,614.24 + 6.9 = 43,621.14


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,621.14 + 50.6 = 43,671.74

I too had a wreck on the mtb last weekend, sore wrist and elbow. Took a few days off t rest before a buddy came here to ride some roadie rides this weekend. Today was 1 of 3.
Should post up around 125 total for this weekend, counting today's 50...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Keep it up guys...

43671.74 + .74 (that I missed) = 43672.48

I'm still not walking without crutches.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> Keep it up guys...
> 
> 43671.74 + .74 (that I missed) = 43672.48
> 
> I'm still not walking without crutches.


that sucks man... hope recovery goes as well as possible.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,672.48 + 52.60 = 43,725.08 

Modified Shop ride. Picked up some yummy great breakfast after 20 miles and did 32 home. Good stuff.

But we're going to hit the dirt today, so don't expect much mileage

The circumference of the earth at the equator is 24,901.55 miles (40,075.16 kilometers). But, if you measure the earth through the poles the circumference is a bit shorter - 24,859.82 miles (40,008 km).

2 x around equator = 49803.1
2 x around Poles = 49719.64
Still need 5994.56 to make it twice around the poles…..6078.02 to make it twice around the equator

Unless we get some closet Clydesdales and Athenas to post up, we’re not going to make it in the next 25 days.

But a great goal for next year....


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

43,725.08 + 8.2 = 43,733.28


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,733.28 + 8.76 = 43,742.04


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,742.04 + 16.25 = 43758.29

Had to spin the legs out on the roadie this afternoon after this weekends mileage in the wind....ouch


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,758.29 + 12.51 = 43,770.80

legs still mega sore from this weekend. another easy spin....


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43,770.80 + 7.2 +6 = 43784.0 Back riding.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43784.0 + 26.4 = 43,810.4


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43,810.4 + 6 = 43,816.4 The studded tires came!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

new year is coming soon... we obviously met the 40k goal... what do we think the 2011 goal should be... 45k? 50k?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

You upped the ante about 5,000 over the 2009 total for 2010, Looks like we may beat that goal by 5,000 yet. So 50,000 looks good.

Still a clyde, will get in some more miles before year end not 5,000 miles though.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I too will have some mileage this week, maybe we can get it to 44K.

I don't have any foot surgeries planned this year (8 weeks off the bike this year June-Sept), so I can do more mileage. I also didn't my roadie until April, so now I'll have it for 12 months.

Definitely 50K should work. Or the equator thing. That was kind of cool. But 50K is a round number target....


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

While I'm out for mileage for a while still, I'm off crutches.. and spent 10 mins on the (new w00t!) trainer slowly spinning yesterday.. and I am planning on going back to commuting the rare days I don't telecommute.. so I vote for the 50k.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43,816.4 + 15 +7 = 43,838.4 16 F wind chill, some blowing snow. New boots may not be good enough.

Need about 43 miles to total 2500 this year. Rode 6,000+ in 2009. So, even if I get halfway back, with winter gear keeping me riding all winter again, that would be another 2,000 right there.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't normally count them, but since they've been simultaneously more painful and heartening than most rides I've ever taken...

43838.4 + 11.8 trainer miles = 43850.2


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

43850.2 + 6.21 = 43856.41

can't wait to get back outa the living room at this point.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

43856.41 +21 = 43897.41 Had to brake hard just before the Stop sign to avoid inserting my bike in the middle of a neighbor's sports sedan because of an EXTREMELY poor left hand turn apexing at the curb of the left lane of the 'T' I came out of today. Nothing for years and then a Neon now a Lexus in back-to-back rides. Is it the season to drive crazy? Or are they trying out for LeMans? Trying to decide if I need to reroute, is it a new trend or a random blip? OT but I fell better now.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

43897.41 + 7.01 = 43904.42 

It is the season of crazy drivers, at least here in Tucson.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43904.42 + 19.04 = 43923.46
Will get 15+ tomorrow on the mtn bike.

Will start the year off with 50 mile resolution ride 1/1/11.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

PLUS my mileage - at 210-235lbs (OUCH on the 235  )

1378.28 offroad miles this year and 440,000 feet of up and down   

*45301.74*



eokerholm said:


> 43904.42 + 19.04 = 43923.46
> Will get 15+ tomorrow on the mtn bike.
> 
> Will start the year off with 50 mile resolution ride 1/1/11.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

45301.74 +40.5 +67.0 = 45409.24 (40.5 today, the rest are miles I had on the other bike I forgot to post). Over 2500 for the year.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

45409.24 + 7.5 trail too muddy and we had to bail. 45416.74

Did 50+ yesterday on the new year's day ride. will post on new thread.


----------

